# STACEY!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! :leap:  :stars: :wahoo: :birthday: arty: :gift: :balloons:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :gift: :birthday: :gift: :birthday: :gift: :birthday:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now how could I _not_ know your B-Day is TODAY.....and it's almost over! Hope you had a terrific day! :birthday:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wahoo: :clap: :balloons: arty: :birthday: arty: :balloons: :clap: :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

arty: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: arty:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe shucks guys

well someones time is off a bit on their computer because it is tomorrow the 29th :shrug: 

thanks guys :grouphug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well - Happy EARLY Birthday :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah - happy EARLY B'Day :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well tomorrow I wont be online till later in the afternoon so it is nice to read all your bday notes now


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

:birthday: :balloons: Have a wonderful Birthday!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

:birthday: :gift: Happy birthday Stacey!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh I missed this yesterday! I don't check the chatter box daily.

:birthday: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!!* :birthday: 
:stars: :stars: arty: :gift: :balloons: arty: :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday DEAR Stacey,
Happy Birthday to you.
:birthday: :birthday: arty: :gift:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Stacey!!!!!! I hope your day is wonderful!!!!! :gift: :balloons: :birthday: :wahoo: arty: :stars:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy birthday Stacey!! :stars: Hope you have a very blessed day, and I so appreciate all the work you do here for us.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

HAPPY B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!! Hope you had a great one!!!!  :stars: :balloons: arty: :gift: :birthday: :leap:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

happy happy
God's blessings upon you


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!!! I hope you have a good one! And I, too, appreciate all that you do here!! Thank you! :birthday: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe thanks guys! :leap: 

and if you are wondering I am 23 and no I dont feel any older 

Today I worked at supercuts and now I am at my job as a secretary at my church. Then I go home for a birthday meal of baked ziti (though I dont like it baked :shrug: hehe) My sis and bro-in-law are coming over too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:gift: :stars: :balloons: Happy Birthday!!! :balloons: :stars: :gift: Hope you have a wonderful and blessed day! :birthday:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY REAL BIRTHDAY!! :gift:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday to You!!!!!! I hope you had a wonderful day!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :balloons: :dance: :stars: Wishing you the best on your birthday,hope all your wishes come true, you have such a busy
life and still have time to help us.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

those are sweet, thanks. toth boer goats -- I have plenty of time to enjoy goats, I have to make time for them or I would go insane! So TGS is just another extension of that passion.

Birthday is ending well.

I got a GPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :stars: :clap: :wahoo: 

I did ask for one but wasn't expecting it. 

the family did get me other things but mostly clothes (I love clothes) and a check from grandmom.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Stacey arty: Shelly


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

sorry i am late 
:gift: :birthday:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you thank you :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome Stacey


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oops! Late again, Happy Belated Birthday Stacey! :gift:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh - I'm sorry I missed this.... VERY HAPPY belated BIRTHDAY STACEY!!

Glad you had a great day and got that GPS and clothes.


----------

